# Ready Made RUB's from a breeder's online shop..



## mouseling (Jan 10, 2010)

Yesterday when browsing the net I found a breeder selling ready made RUB's in different sizes. I have lost the link now....does anyone know who it is and have a link to the website. They have like a mini online shop.

I am rubbish at DIY and these looked great value.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

domlangowski who owns this site makes them,try sending him a pm.Its a forum requirement that you post an introduction before posting else where,so could you do a quick intro :thanks


----------



## mouseling (Jan 10, 2010)

I have just realised that it was woodland mousery. Thanks. They look fab, I have emailed re. these rubs


----------

